# angel with white lumps on it



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hi my black angle has white lumps around her right pectoral fin right beside her gill (looks like her flesh but when she swims it sways in the water and its coming out of her)and also the white on the base of her pelvic fins (looks like its her flesh) its starting to have a reddish shade I treated for fungus but nothing happened she acts normal and eats well.












sorry for bad quality


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures would probably be helpful. Plus any other info like water parameters ect...


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

added photos


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

could it be worms? doesn't really look like that


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

My koi seems to be getting it to,it just have been bitten by another angel


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Fish zombies... Seriously though, one of my red eye tetra had this close to his tail... Lasted a couple months and just went away on its own. Could have been a bite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

that would suck the koi that's just getting it is my favorite what / how should I treat I have no idea?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Salt seemed to help the tetra. I started adding a bit of aquarium salt when I did water changes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ooh its in a planted tank with discus and c02


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bump again


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bump not getting better


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you try the salt idea? I'm not familiar with angels specifically however it worked on one of my rainbows that had a reddish white wound. Just helps them heal themselves without developing anything else. I also have a planted tank and co2 and the salt didn't ruin the plants for the time that I had salt in the tank. It would over a long time period but I only had the salt in the tank for a week and a half. I believe the measurement is 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons of aquarium or kosher salt but if you are worried about the plants you could make it 1 per every 10 gallons. I don't think it can hurt to try it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bumppppppp


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Well... the glass isn't exactly what you'd call clean; but I think I see what you're talking about. My guess would be lymphocystis. Have a look around google for some photos and see if that fits. There's not any treatment for it as far as I'm aware. Have a look at your water quality though to see if you can make any improvements; that might help boost the immune system.


----------

